# Bible Readings for the Week before Easter



## pastorway (Apr 7, 2004)

So where was Jesus and what did He do and say each day of the last week before His crucifixion? Here is the Biblical text from the Gospel accounts arranged chronologically to be read this week so that you might read and study what happened daily with Jesus and the disciples.

[b:9fdb92e696]Eight Days - Selected Scriptures from the Four Gospels[/b:9fdb92e696]
A.D. 30 or 33 (dates work for both years)

1. Sunday, Nisan 9 - Matt. 20:17-34; Mark 10:32-52; Luke 18:31-43
2. Monday, Nisan 10 - Matt. 21:1-11; Mark 11:1-10; Luke 19:29-38; John 12:12-15
3. Tuesday, Nisan 11 - Matt. 21:12-17; Mark 11:15-17; Luke 19:45-46
4. Wednesday, Nisan 12 - Matt. 21:18 - 26:16; Mark 11:11 - 14:11; Luke 20:1 - 22:6
5. Thursday, Nisan 13 - Matt. 26:17-75; Mark 14:12-72; Luke 22:7-62; John. 13:21 - 18:27
6. Friday, Nisan 14 - Matt. 27:1-61; Mark 15:1-47; Luke 22:66 - 23:55; John 18:28 - 19:42
7. Saturday, Nisan 15 - Matt.21:62-66; Luke 23:56
8. Sunday, Nisan 16 - Matt. 28:1-8; Mark 16:1-6; Luke 24:1-11; John 20:1-8

[b:9fdb92e696]Background: The First Passover - Israel and the Exodus[/b:9fdb92e696]
Ex 12; Lev 23:4-5; Num 28:16-25; Deut 16:1-8

Abib was the first month in the Jewish year and fell in March/April on our calendar 
On the Tenth of Abib - Selection of the Passover Lamb which was brought into the home as a pet
On the Fourteenth of Abib - Sacrifice the lamb between 3-5 pm, cook, and eat the Lamb 
On the Fifteenth to Twenty-first of Abib - Feast of Unleavened Bread

Abib (means "green" or "tender") was renamed Nisan (means "first month") after the Exile in Babylon Nehemiah 2:1; Ezra 3:7

[b:9fdb92e696]Significant Events during the Passover Week with Jesus[/b:9fdb92e696]

Monday, Tenth of Nisan - Triumphal Entry (yes it happened on Monday, not Sunday, but we celebrate it on Sunday as we gather for worship. See the daily readings for more detail) on the day the Passover Lamb was chosen Jesus entered Jerusalem and was proclaimed by the people to be their King - they cried out "Hosanna" which means "Save Now" - The Triumphal Entry happened TO THE DAY that it was prophesied to happen! (see Zech. 9:9; Daniel 9:25; Neh. 2:6) 

[i:9fdb92e696]Technical Note[/i:9fdb92e696]: Jews who lived in the northern part of the country, Galilee, kept time a little differently than those in the south (Judea). As a result, in Jesus' day they celebrated the Passover a day early, on Thursday. Those to the south would celebrate on Friday of this week. Jesus was from the north, remember that He was from Nazareth in Galilee, so He and His disciples celebrated according to the northern calendar on Thursday. But the rest of Jerusalem would be celebrating on Friday.

Thursday, Thirteenth of Nisan - Jesus washed His disciples feet, observed the Passover with them and during the meal instituted the Lord's Supper, Went to the Garden of Gethsemane, was betrayed and arrested, and went through the first of three trials, this one by the Sanhedrin, the Jewish religious court.

Friday, Fourteenth of Nisan - Passover for Pharisees and Sadducees from Jerusalem to the South, second trial before Pilate, third trial before Herod, returned to Pilate for the final judgment, scourging, a prisoner Barabbas released to the crowd, the Crucifixion (Jesus died at the ninth hour - 3 pm, the exact hour the Passover lambs were being sacrificed in Jerusalem He was being sacrificed outside the gate at Golgatha!), Buried in a borrowed Tomb

Saturday, Fifteenth of Nisan - In the Grave

Sunday, Sixteenth of Nisan - In the Grave until Early Morning when He was Resurrected 

--------------------------------------------

Phillip


----------



## pastorway (Mar 19, 2005)

bump.....


----------



## ReformedWretch (Mar 19, 2005)

Thanks Phillip! Very intresting and encouraging in study.


----------



## Scott (Mar 21, 2005)

Nice. I think I will use these for readings in our family worship this week. Thanks!


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Mar 21, 2005)

For some strange reason, this week usually gives me the goosebumps. The significance is overwhelming. Sad thing is, I am much more contemplative and serious during the Easter season, and much more joyous and carefree during Christmas.

darrrrrrrrrrn my Christian upbringing.


----------



## pastorway (Mar 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> Nice. I think I will use these for readings in our family worship this week. Thanks!



You are welcome!

By the Way, that was the motive behind putting this together. I give it out to our church each year so that they can use these readings as part of their family worship the week before "Resurrection Sunday."

I am glad it is getting good use!

Phillip


----------



## Presbyrino (Mar 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> Nice. I think I will use these for readings in our family worship this week. Thanks!




I will do the same as well...
Thank you very much for posting this Pastor Way!


----------

